# A Succession Plan?



## ewenlin (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi, I would like to gather some input from pastors especially in congregational churches on the topic of succession planning.

1. Do you have a succession plan in place?

2. How is it structured or how does it basically work?

3. Ought we have one in the first place?

Any other comments are welcomed although I hope for posters with experience in pastoral office. Additionally, how does a model like above compare to denominational placement of ministers?

Thanks!


----------



## Edward (Sep 13, 2009)

Not a pastor, but I can think of examples where it turned out poorly with and without, and where it turned out well with and without.


----------



## ewenlin (Sep 13, 2009)

Edward said:


> Not a pastor, but I can think of examples where it turned out poorly with and without, and where it turned out well with and without.



Do you mind giving some examples of scenarios? With names omitted out?


----------

